# Foot scrub and/or cream?



## lethaldesign (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but I don't know where else to put it...

The heels & pads of my feet get really dry and get thick calluses. I wear high heels every day so I think this may be why, but I also may just be genetically inclined to have ugly feet like my mom.

Anyway, I am looking for a good foot scrub and/or cream to make/keep my feet smooth & soft. Sometimes I am too embarrassed to wear sandals & my boyfriend always complains about my feet being too rough. Recommendations??

TIA!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 6, 2008)

Origins "Reinventing the Heel" is my HG foot cream.  It's wonderfully thick and moisturizes my poor, dry feet like nothing else.  Origins also has a foot scrub, "Sole Searcher" and another foot cream, "Step Lively".  

I found all these products at a CCO but they're also available on the Origins website and counters.  Little pricey but well worth the cost!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SquirrelQueen* 

 
_Origins "Reinventing the Heel" is my HG foot cream. It's wonderfully thick and moisturizes my poor, dry feet like nothing else. Origins also has a foot scrub, "Sole Searcher" and another foot cream, "Step Lively". 

I found all these products at a CCO but they're also available on the Origins website and counters. Little pricey but well worth the cost!_

 
Thanks for the suggestions! I think I will place an online order tomorrow... can you tell me how long a tube of Reinventing The Heel might last?


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought my first tube last month.  I've only used a little bit; I use about a large pea-sized amount on each foot every night (unless I'm too lazy to put it on, LOL!)  I would guess that this tube will likely last me for a good six months or even longer.  

BTW, I'm a foot cream addict and have been searching for a wonderful foot cream ever since Clinique discontinued my previous HG cream back in the 1980s!  I've tried Neutrogena (which is actually not bad) as well as products from BBW and some foot cream from Sephora.  None ever were as good as my beloved Clinique---especially not the wimpy foot creams that Clinique has made since they discontinued my HG.  Reinventing the Heel is BETTER.  

Glad to be of help!


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SquirrelQueen* 

 
_Origins "Reinventing the Heel" is my HG foot cream.  It's wonderfully thick and moisturizes my poor, dry feet like nothing else.  Origins also has a foot scrub, "Sole Searcher" and another foot cream, "Step Lively".  

I found all these products at a CCO but they're also available on the Origins website and counters.  Little pricey but well worth the cost!_

 
I second this!  Origins has fantastic foot products!


----------



## user79 (Feb 8, 2008)

I use a foot file and a pumice stone on the rough calloused part of my feet in the shower, then afterwards before bed I slather on foot cream. I've found a really great one by Eubos, it makes my feet baby soft!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I think I will stick to trying Origins.

MissChievous - where can I find Eubos products? I've never heard of it!


----------



## msmack (Feb 8, 2008)

I second the foot file and pumice stone. I get a weird callus on my big toe, and on what I like to call my sixth toe (more like the edge of my foot by my baby toe). I find using the foot file dry works better for me, just be careful not to do any damage and go too hard on it! I slather my feet in unrefined shea butter and put some socks on. Works like a hot damn for me!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

Those Ped Eggs work wonders ! Now you can buy them at Wal-Mart and Goodies. Beauticontrol has a wonderful foot salve that smells GREAT . Its supper thick and perfect for feet.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 23, 2008)

I soak my feet in soap and rasp them every day. I also pumice as well. I live in sandals when I am not at work.


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_Thanks everyone! I think I will stick to trying Origins.

MissChievous - where can I find Eubos products? I've never heard of it!_

 
I'm sorry I don't know, I live in Europe, maybe this is only available in Europe? I really don't know if you can get this in the States, I bought it at a pharmacy, it's very rich and creamy. It looks like this though:


----------



## florabundance (May 24, 2008)

I'm a heels freak too and had the same problem
I spoke to my beautician about it and ever since have used a pumice stone or loofah in the bath and afterwards instead of using any old moisturiser making sure that i use something with shea butter in (which is usually the Body Shop range of body butters)

Hope this helps x


----------



## mekaboo (May 25, 2008)

I 2nd the PedEgg...its available and Bed Bath and Beyond, Walgreens, Sally Beauty, and CVS. I would use that and then slather my feet with plain vaseline and cover my feet with cotton socks and I makes my feet sooooo soft. Your man will want to kiss your tootsies if you do that. The Olay Thermal Pedicure is great to use as well. But try the pedegg...for 10 bucks, its way past worth it. A great foot cream is one my Bath and Body Works called "Shea it isnt so" and "I love Shea"...those are great.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 25, 2008)

i use a pumice stone from sephora and then i just use my reg body lotion on them. it works good 4 me. i love dody drench lotions, their full of oils/vitamins and smell really good!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 25, 2008)

When my feet get so bad I can't seem to do anything to make them better I pay to have a pedicure .... Not all the time b/ c they are expensive , but at the beginning of the summer when you first start to ware sandals a lot , It's worth it to get pretty feet and cute toes. Then just stay on top of lathering them and scrubbing them yourself to keep them pretty =)


----------

